# Neck Sizing?



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm still fairly new to reloading and I'm sure this may be a stupid question... is there a way to neck size with a FL die? If so, what has been the best way to accomplish that? Are there dies that are specifically made for neck sizing? I'm just looking for ways to increase the case life a little bit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes. 
1st, make sure there are no flamable items on your loading bench. Like gunpowder. 
2nd, Use a lighter to blacken a case neck with soot. 
3rd, back your loading die a couple of turns away from touching the shell holder. 
4th, Size the case. You will see where the die has rubbed the soot from the case. Turn the die in until it sizes the neck, but does not contact the case shoulder. 
5th, set the lock ring on your loading die. Now that die is set for that particular rifle. 

It should go with out saying that you need to lube the case before you start this process. It really sucks when you stick a case in the die.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I use FL dies to neck size, with fair results. I check concentricity during the process, and sometimes it takes a while to get the die squarred up correctly. I typically bump the shoulder .002" as well on hunting loads just to ensure reliability. A headspace guage is a must on my bench.

Remember to lube the inside of the neck, the expander can actually change the shoulder when pushed/pulled through the neck. Then you could have trouble chambering the round.

They do make neck only dies, but you'll eventually need to size the body, especially on hotter loads.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys make me feel like an idiot on my reloads! Sheesh! jk

I sure could learn a lot from you guys though... I honestly thought it just boiled down to backing the FL die off from the shell holder a bit. But I have never used the lighter method mentioned.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Those dry-erase felt tip pens work good too.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I'm going to have to give it a shot some time soon. How many shots per case do you tend to get with neck sizing vs full length sizing?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends on if you anneal the case mouths or not. Working the brass like this hardens it over time and will lead to cracks. Annealing softens the case mouths.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Make sure that after you just neck size your case that it chambers in your rifle. The way that I like to do it is to back the die off a ways away from the shell holder. Then size a case, wipe the lube off of the case and try in in my rifle. If it chambers hard or not at all I'll turn the die down a bit more toward the shell holder lube another case and try it again. I'll do this until the bolt closes firm but easy.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

To answer the other part of your question. Yes, there are special dies for neck sizing. Some are quite complex and expensive. I use the cheap and simple Lee Collet Neck Sizer Dies for several of my rifles. I can't vouch for their case life claims but I'm sure it helped my accuracy. I really like not having to use case lube. They are about $20.

Here is a cut and paste from their sales pitch. 
_This die sizes only the neck to preserve the perfect fit of fire forming. A collet squeezes the case neck against a precision mandrel for a perfect bullet fit with minimum run-out. No case lube is needed. Cases last about 10 times longer. Only reload cases that have been fired in you firearm. Not recommended for autoloaders, slide or lever action guns._


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a real good thread we had a while back about re-sizing. Lots of good info here:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=36955


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You guys have been great. Thanks for the tips! I appreciate your experience!


----------

